
Show HN: Add Snow to Your Website - bosdev
https://eager.io/app/snow/install?hn=1
======
CM30
Aren't there a lot of scripts out there to add snow to your website? Most of
which don't require registration, don't have silly 'pro' versions and don't
seem like an excuse to sell people something for maybe a couple of weeks of
the year?

Why would I use this when I can find a free script that doesn't require any
sign up and does the exact same thing with more options?

P.S. The snow graphics are blocked by UBlock, if you're using it.

~~~
bosdev
You can get the pro version for free with a tweet. You can also find the
source of both plugins here:

[https://github.com/EagerApps](https://github.com/EagerApps)

Eager itself is a platform to allow non-technical website owners to install
the all of the open-source and SaaS tools which technical people already have
access to. If you already know how to add JavaScript to your page, Eager is
more about convenience, not necessity.

~~~
CM30
So where's the use case for that? Sites offering tools like forums, guestbooks
and counters worked because you couldn't host those things on 90s era free
hosting where access to any form of server side programming was impossible.

Javascript snow (and other visual gimmicks like this) are client side; even
Geocities would have let you host it yourself. Most hosted services let you
add some form of Javascript/HTML code somewhere.

------
hamhamed
I loved the preview on my site, but why on earth do I have to signup, and
install something else called Eager and then install Snow? How many scripts
does it take to let flakes fall down? Isn't this easily done through CSS and
keyframes?

EDIT: Yes it is, there's a CSS only solution here, no trackers whatsover:
[http://codepen.io/NickyCDK/pen/AIonk](http://codepen.io/NickyCDK/pen/AIonk)

~~~
jffry
It's also a fun little project to roll your own in JS. Here's mine:
[https://jffry.github.io/blizzard.js/demo/](https://jffry.github.io/blizzard.js/demo/)

~2kb raw, ~900 bytes minified, ~600 bytes min+gzipped

------
amelius
> Add Snow to Your Website

Sadly, I immediately translate this to "add _trackers_ to your website",
whether it is true or not.

~~~
flipp3r
I don't know why you were downvoted, they literally state in their terms of
service they will do this:

""" Apps installed with Eager may, for example:

Add cookies to your domain to track visitors. """

~~~
bosdev
Just to clarify, Snow and Snow Pro don't to anything of the kind. You can view
the source here:

[https://github.com/EagerApps/Snow](https://github.com/EagerApps/Snow)
[https://github.com/EagerApps/SnowPro](https://github.com/EagerApps/SnowPro)

~~~
jacquesm
They don't do anything of the kind _right now_ but the terms and conditions
permit you to change that at any moment you wish to.

If you don't want to do this and will not do this then make it plain in your
terms and conditions.

~~~
bosdev
The reason that is in the terms and conditions is because Eager exists to
allow people to install all sorts of third-party SaaS tools. If you install
the Google Analytics app, they are going to track you, that is what we're
trying to convey. Every app Eager has built is open-source, and is going to
remain that way.

The nice thing about delivering software directly to the client as we do is
you can examine the exact code which gets sent, and confirm that it is what
you expect.

------
jacquesm
There is _zero_ reason to do something like this (if you're doing it at all)
with a chunk of javascript hosted by a another party.

~~~
bosdev
Eager is to give all of the non-technical website owners access to the
JavaScript tools we use every day. If you do know how to install a script
manually, there is certainly less of a reason to use it.

~~~
jacquesm
If you don't know how to install a script manually you _definitely_ don't have
any business to install remotely hosted javascript, especially not from a
source that has terms and conditions that all but guarantee abuse of the fact
that you installed their scripts.

I'd also advise anybody installing such scripts (even locally) to read them to
make sure that they only do what they say they do.

~~~
bosdev
We view Eager as a safer alternative to installing something like a WordPress
plugin. Non-technical people certainly use them extensively, yet they
introduce very large security holes. We are trying to provide much of the same
power, but without the danger of a server exploit.

If you do read the Eager terms of service, you'll see that we explicitly
guarantee that we won't sell any tracking information. We don't build every
Eager app, but the ones we have built are open source, and don't track or
report anything to us.

------
FastComputer
[https://s_news_ycombinator_com.p.eager.works/eagerProxySrc=w...](https://s_news_ycombinator_com.p.eager.works/eagerProxySrc=www.google.com/)

~~~
marcc
This doesn't work, it reports:

This may not be the page you're expecting (request failed security checks).

